# VIKING HORN



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

A new Bar & Grill will be opening soon here in Council Bluffs. The owner wanted a "Viking" type blowing horn. Here are photo's of first blowing horn that I ever built for a customer. Later this morning, when neighbors are awake, I will try to make a recording with this thing and attach the recording to this thread.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rich, how long is it? Nice looking horn also. Cant wait to hear it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree. I can not wait to hear it. Great looking horn Rich.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

It is 23" long when measured in a straight line.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL! That is Awesome! I love it!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Was that a charge call or a friendly one. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

After polishing sading and polishing 27" of horn.... It had better be a good friend!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sound cool Rich. Is Hagar at your door yet ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its a Viking Fog Horn, at least thats what it sounds like to me lol. Thanks for the story and pic and sound byte.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well guys, the folks who actually know how to blow those things can make em sound pretty good. I am only a beginner, so what you heard is my very best at this time.







I will tell you one thing though, if the guy don't pay the money, I won't mind keeping the horn for myself.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought it sounded good Rich. It is like playing the trumpet. If they offer a steak dinner and a few beers ya gotta take that right?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What's in your wallet ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Tom...But... That's what she said !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't help myself Rich !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself Rich !


---------------------------------------------
No problem, but due to the Obama economy there is very little in my wallet these days.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Pocket lint....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> LOL Tom...But... That's what she said !


 Thats what they ALL say.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice one! A friend gave me one when I was 11 or 12. I still have that horn and it's hanging on my hunting room wall.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That looks great!


----------

